# EEA Family Permit - Translation and Apostille of the marriage certificate



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

Things we need:
1. Original Marriage Certificate in foreign language.
2. Apostille issued in foreign country for original certificate.
3. Translation of the original marriage certificate. 

4. Do i need the Apostille translated?
5. Do i need the translation of the original marriage certificate to be apostilled?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

An Official Translation of the Marriage cert is required.

We found the Apostille was not required in UK


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

What is an "official" translation? A company that translates documents?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

cathalmf said:


> What is an "official" translation? A company that translates documents?


As we were told someone who is Officially qualified to Translate. They should have an Official Stamp


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A professional translator, either working freelance or for a translation agency/bureau.


----------



## today (Jul 27, 2013)

cathalmf said:


> Things we need:
> 1. Original Marriage Certificate in foreign language.
> 2. Apostille issued in foreign country for original certificate.
> 3. Translation of the original marriage certificate.
> ...


I wonder whether it is possible to get the translation apostilled easily as it is not a government-issued document.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You hardly *ever *need a document legalised (apostilled) for submission to Home Office.


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

Joppa said:


> You hardly *ever *need a document legalised (apostilled) for submission to Home Office.


We're going to get it done anyway. Might just be useful in the future.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

cathalmf said:


> We're going to get it done anyway. Might just be useful in the future.


You could be wasting money as a Translation needs to have been done within a timeframe prior to whatever application is being submitted


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

The apostille and translation should take 1 week. Should be fine. 

I want to submit supporting documents such as whatsapp and skype history and photos. 
These are hundreds and hundreds of pages if i was to print it out. 

Can i submit these on a USB stick or just host them online and put the URL in my application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Printed-out copy only. Restrict the evidence to no more than 10-15 pages of A4.


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

My wife got her EEA Permit 

She applied in Moscow and they made the decision in 4 days. 

Below is what we supplied. 

1. Cover letter written by signed by me. Introducing myself and wife (including both our passport numbers). Indicating our plans to settle in the UK and the address where we will live. Indicating my employment status. A brief paragraph summarizing our relationship including when we got married and that both our families attended with some friends. Requesting that an EEA Permit be issued based on the EEA Directive and a list of all documents that we will submit. 

2. My bank statement from a few months ago showing my address and proof that ive been here for longer than 3 months. Stamped by the bank. 

3. The tennancy agreement where we will be living together. 

4. Old tennancy agreement where im currently living.

5. Letter from employer showing NI Number, salary, address, hire date and position.

6. Most recent payslip. 

7. Flight history of when we have visited each other. 

8. 4 page story of our relationship.

9. Collection of about 30 pictures of us including our wedding.

10. A selection of entries of our contact history. I summarized our history at the start indicating over 90,000 messages have been exchanged on WhatsApp and facebook and over 300 hours of skype talking. I included the first 2 weeks of whatsapp chat, a few days of chat after my first visit to see her in person, a few days of most recent chat, a few days of skype history (Just screenshots of my phone showing call date and duration). About 30 pages in total. I put the font at size 8.

11. Certified copy of my passport. 

12. Marriage certificate with an Apostille and english translation.


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

cathalmf said:


> My wife got her EEA Permit
> 
> She applied in Moscow and they made the decision in 4 days.
> 
> ...



congratulations !
have a happy family life in uk.

Can you tell us little about relationship history, i.e duration before and after marriage

thnakssss


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

ali.uk said:


> congratulations !
> have a happy family life in uk.
> 
> Can you tell us little about relationship history, i.e duration before and after marriage
> ...


We had a long term relationship for 10 months before marriage and its been 2 months since we have been married. So 1 year relationship total before applying. 
I traveled to Moscow regularly over this time period, about once a month.


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

cathalmf said:


> We had a long term relationship for 10 months before marriage and its been 2 months since we have been married. So 1 year relationship total before applying.
> I traveled to Moscow regularly over this time period, about once a month.


nice to hear,
you worked very hard to support your application and to prove your relationship as a genuine. again congratulations

well me and my wife is also planning to move to Uk, 
we are married since 21 Aug 2014
living together at same address since 26 October 2014. 
got my Hungarian residence card starting date from 28 January 2016.

obviously we are living together so we dont have too much Skype whatsapp message history.
what proof should we attach with our application. cz it seems important to attach these proof before they declare marriage of convenience.

as you looks like very experieced man in this case.


so kindly guide me thanks


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

ali.uk said:


> nice to hear,
> you worked very hard to support your application and to prove your relationship as a genuine. again congratulations
> 
> well me and my wife is also planning to move to Uk,
> ...


I doubt you will have any issues. 

If your living at the same address then you should show proof that you are both living there. Bills, tenancy agreements, bank statements with the address. 
Im sure you have plenty of photos over the course of your relationship.


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

cathalmf said:


> I doubt you will have any issues.
> 
> If your living at the same address then you should show proof that you are both living there. Bills, tenancy agreements, bank statements with the address.
> Im sure you have plenty of photos over the course of your relationship.


thnks a lot for encouraging,

I will use this option, but first I will try to get into UK via calais border.


----------



## cathalmf (Jan 19, 2016)

ali.uk said:


> thnks a lot for encouraging,
> 
> I will use this option, but first I will try to get into UK via calais border.


What do you mean?
Try and enter without a valid permit?


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

cathalmf said:


> What do you mean?
> Try and enter without a valid permit?


Yes , I will be accompanying my Eu wife, we both are living in Hungary(eu) so its not a problem to reach on border and to seek admission, which is called EEA DEPENDANT INK


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have been told not to try this route, as you have already been refused EEA family permit over bogus marriage. You are clutching at straw. Appeal or reapply for EEA family permit and then enter UK. The fact that you have Hungarian residence permit is no proof of genuine marriage as far as UKVI is concerned, and they are entitled to conduct own investigation and arrive at its own conclusion.


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

Joppa said:


> You have been told not to try this route, as you have already been refused EEA family permit *over bogus marriage*. You are clutching at straw. Appeal or reapply for EEA family permit and then enter UK. The fact that you have Hungarian residence permit is no proof of genuine marriage as far as UKVI is concerned, and they are entitled to conduct own investigation and arrive at its own conclusion.


sorry Joppa!

that guy is not me, who was refused EEA family permit

I haven't applied for EEA permit ever and rejected never.

secondly please correct your wordings, If immigration think someones marriage as one of the convenience , it doesn't meant that really it was marriage of convenience.

please read "PAPAROGI" case law in which first immigration says this is marriage of convenience. as he was married 20 years and have 3 kids, 
to declare marriage of convenience is a routine for IOs.

the other guy you are talking about is so innocent that he even dont know his rights. 
I again request to ask this guy the reasons for which immigration declares his marriage as one convenience, and give him advise on how to appeal.

I noticed from your previous posts that you never asked somebody the backgrounds or reasons for which they are declared as a party of marriage of convenience.

I mean this is not end. 
if some body ask help on these forums, not to tell them you are refused over marriage of convenience but ask them for the reasons and tell them solution if possible


kind regards


----------



## whatahw (May 2, 2016)

Thanks cathalmf for providing these details. 

Myself and my fiancee will be in a very similar situation to yourselves when we apply i.e. we'll only have been married for 2 months when we apply. We've been in a relationship for 2 years but never lived together. I'll make sure to include lots of photos and extracts of messages and emails between us. 

This has really given us hope!

Also, congrats on your wife getting her permit! 



cathalmf said:


> My wife got her EEA Permit
> 
> She applied in Moscow and they made the decision in 4 days.
> 
> ...


----------

